# When you would like to take a photo?



## Anna chen

Maybe when you feel happy and want to memerize the situation....


----------



## TinkAgainU

I love to offer to take photos for families when you see one family member taking it --- that poor soul is NEVER in the family photos and years later everyone says stuff like " was X there? "... lol.  People are so appreciative if I use their phone, and I've never stolen a phone yet


----------

